# Model 826 snow blower oil



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

Question for you John Deere owners: my uncle is in the hospital from a fall and I'm trying to take care of his "toys". One of them is a model 826 snow blower that needs the oil changed. I read the manual and it recommends API SD, SE, SE/CC, or SF grade oil. Since it isn't mine I want to get the right type of oil. I went to Wal-Mart and they didn't have any oil with that API. My question is: do I really need to use that type of oil or will the new oils out there meet or exceed the needs called out in the manual? There is a John Deere dealer about 10 miles from my house if I have to get oil from him to service the machine. Thanx


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

You do not have to go to the JD dealer for your oil. A lot of folks simply go down to the local auto parts store and buy any of the dino oils there which meet the specs (they have folks there that can answer some of your questions and match up the oil by the book) Another option is to ask your uncle what oil he uses and use that and a 2nd option is to use Mobil 1. Mobil 1 is highly regarded by alot of folks in this forum. I personally use Valvoline motor oil myself but that is just my habit.:driving: :bouncy:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*mobile 1*

I use Mobile 1 in my pick-up have since it was new.1988 Chevy 1500 4x4.This truck has 287,000 miles on it,and runs great.Sorry about the picture ,it is the only one I could find.I have to get a bunch of pics of my equipment into my computer.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Any 5w-30 or 10w-30 oil with a SD, SE, SF or HIGHER (SG, SH etc.) will meet the specification. SA oil being the lowest and probably not easily available anymore, SB & SC are also scarce in the store. Most car manufacturers requirer SF or SG oils now and that is what gets stocked at the stores. The SF or SG rating I believe has to do with the additives.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm not sure. I remember a long time ago that people loved quaker state oil. I bought a 72 LeMans in 83 that used nothing but quaker state oil, and I had every receipt for every bit of service done on it by the previous owner. When I rebuilt the engine at 100,000 miles in 85, the cam lobes were worn over (down) and the cam was very pitted. I've looked at many tests and read up on the oils, but I don't think I really can state which manufacturer is best. I do think the syntetics are good, but I think you still need to be careful with those too.


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback. I think what I'll do is to get some synthetic oil in the 10w-30 weight. After last years snow that showed up early and didn't go away until spring, I want to be prepared.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I hear that. Snow, for your area, is probably not far off.


----------

